# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Về miệt vườn Mỹ Khánh (Cần Thơ) - vuon du lich my khanh can tho

## thietht

Nằm giữa chợ nổi Cái Răng và Phong Điền, làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh (Cần Thơ) là sự lựa chọn hấp dẫn cho một kì nghỉ cuối tuần. Nằm trên lộ Vòng cung của ấp Mỹ Ái, đồng thời sát bên sông Cần Thơ, bởi vậy để đến vườn Mỹ Khánh, du khách có 2 lựa chọn đó là đi xe theo đường bộ và xuôi thuyền theo đường sông.

Từ thành phố Cần Thơ du khách theo quốc lộ 1 về hướng Sóc Trăng, đến gần cầu Cái Răng rẽ phải đi thêm khoảng 6km là đến vườn du lịch Mỹ Khánh, du khách cũng có thể đến Mỹ Khánh bằng tàu du lịch đón khách tại Bến Ninh Kiều.

Với diện tích trên 4ha, Mỹ Khánh có một vườn cây trái đa dạng với hơn 20 loại trái cây đặc sản của vùngđồng bằng sông Cửu Long như bưởi, mít, chôm chôm, sầu riêng... nhiều loại hoa cảnh và các loại động vật đặc trưng của sông nước miền Tây Nam Bộ như chim, rùa, rắn, tôm, cua... Trong đó, có nhiều loài thú hoang dã quí hiếm, có loài nằm trong sách đỏ Việt Nam.



Khu chợ nổi trong tour du lịch sông nước miền Tây - miệt vườn Mỹ Khánh
Đến Mỹ Khánh, du khách không chỉ được tham gia những trò chơi dân gian như leo cau, đập niêu, nhảy bao bố... mà còn được hoà mình vào cuộc sống thường nhật vùng nông thôn Nam Bộ với các hoạt động như bơi xuồng chài lưới trên ao, đi chài cá về đêm... rồi được tự tay bắt cá, tép, nướng trên than hồng và thưởng thức món ăn dân dã đầy thú vị.



Câu cá sấu giải trí ở vườn du lịch Mỹ Khánh



Một không gian xanh mướt và yên bình
Về ẩm thực, du khách có thể thoải mái lựa chọn thưởng thức những đặc sản địa phương hoặc những món ăn đậm chất thôn quê như bánh xèo, bánh khọt, gà nướng đất sét, cá nướng rơm...Bạn cũng có thể tự câu cá cho bữa tiệc trong vườn của mình, rồi tráng miệng bằng những loại cây trái ngay trong vườn, do chính tay bạn hái.



Đặc sản trái cây Nam Bộ trong miệt vườn Mỹ Khánh



Nét thôn dã còn được lưu giữ
Điểm nổi bật của vườn du lịch Mỹ Khánh là hệ thống bungalow đầy đủ tiện nghi được xây dựng ngay dưới những tán cân xanh mát, rất hài hoà với cảnh quan thiên nhiên, rất thích hợp với du khách thích không gian yên tĩnh.Đặc biệt, nếu muốn thử cảm giác của những đại điền chủ, bạn sẽ được “đóng vai” một phú hộ sống trong căn nhà cổ bằng gỗ trên 100 năm tuổi, mặc trang phục truyền thống, nghe đĩa hát từ chiếc máy hát quay tay có tuổi thọ hơn 300 năm, đi thăm ruộng, làng nghề và nghe đờn ca tài tử... Thậm chí, bạn còn được các “tá điền” che dù, đứng hầu quạt.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## jhonnyboy

Hi vọng có dịp được tới Cần Thơ

----------


## thunhunguyet

cần thơ gạo trắng nước trong mà sao có hình nc đục thía.. :cuoi:

----------

